# clams



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hey i just bought some clams at the pet store my fish love them but there a bit pricey do the clams at the super market work to ? im also considering taking them of the ocean i have a place down at point roberts 
can i colect clams for there and feed them to my fish or do they cary desese ?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well as humans we eat them and they have not killed us. Are you feeding them to freshwater or saltwater fish? I would think as long as they are kept alive it should be ok. I am no expert on this by no means.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a chance of things like Red Tide and so on in our waters that you'd want to be aware of and watch out for as they could potentially be harmful to clams you may collect and could introduce something to your tank you may not want to. For the most part it should be safe but its something you'd have to take a risk doing to save some money. I would be interested to see if anyone has personal experience with this though


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you want to bring clams back from the US?
Are you even allowed to do that? 
isnt it illegal?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya I think you may have some trouble at the border with trying to do that.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

it is not aliegal if you fish on the Canadian side of the boarder with a permit the red tide issues in the news paper and i am not talking about my tank here in bc i have some of my fish down at point Roberts

they are being fed to my salt water preds if i freeze them with it take the parishights off ?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> hey i just bought some clams at the pet store my fish love them but there a bit pricey do the clams at the super market work to ? im also considering taking them of the ocean i have a place down at point Roberts
> can i collect clams for there and feed them to my fish or do they cary disease ?


Scott,
Buying clams from a market is totally fine, if they are good for us to eat, safe for fish also.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, lots of reefers use market clams to feed their fish. Really not that expensive. T&T sometimes has little necks for $2.99/lb on special.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks guys ! that otta save me some mony lol


----------

